# Boost libs



## bork (Dec 19, 2009)

So, I'm trying to build smc (Secret Maryo Chronicles) on FreeBSD 8 (svn source). I built Boost from the ports collection (made sure the headers and libs are present on the system), but when I run ./autogen.sh and ./configure, the config borks at trying to find the Boost FS lib (checking for main in -lboost_filesystem... no). 

I've asked about this issue on the smc forums, but no answer as of yet. Has anyone run into anything comparable to this when building a project? Is it perhaps a Linux vs BSD pathing issue somewhere?

I'm fairly green to BSD, so don't flame me too hard 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2009)

There's usually one or more configure options to set where certain libraries/headers live. This has to be set to /usr/local/include and /usr/local/lib.


----------



## bork (Dec 22, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's usually one or more configure options to set where certain libraries/headers live. This has to be set to /usr/local/include and /usr/local/lib.



Yeah, thanks... It actually ended up being the autoconf script that needed a little tailoring for BSD.


----------

